# Storing spare ammo



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

How do you store yours? What are the correct ways?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

J D said:


> How do you store yours? What are the correct ways?


I'm not certain if this is a joke question or not but here goes.

1. Leave it in the box it came in.
2. Find an empty drawer or cupboard shelf in your home.
3. Place the box of ammo in the drawer or on the shelf till needed.
4. Close the drawer or cupboard door 
5. Go have a cup of coffee.

tumbleweed


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I store mine in the drawer below my underwear drawer.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

TOF said:


> I'm not certain if this is a joke question or not...


I'm guessing it's from a safety perspective, i.e. do we lock it up, keep it handy, store with gun, store away from gun, etc.

Ammo at my house gets stored in a box on the shelf above the guns.

KG


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Keep it in a safe with the gun. If you have too much ammo to do that you can put in metal ammo cans and stack it next to the safe. Just keep it dry.


----------



## BearValley (May 25, 2009)

dosborn said:


> ...Just keep it dry.


...and not _too_ warm.

I store mine on a shelf in my closet. We don't have any rug rats, curtain climbers or house apes to worry about.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Here is the excess storage:


Defensive ammo and filled mags on a shelf next to the safe, and a box or 2 in the range bag.

another thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15334


----------

